
Welcome Amy, Susan, Colleen, and Steven - BIackSwan
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-amy-susan-colleen-and-steven
======
boomzilla
I've always wondered how YC is structured legally? Are they an LLC, or an S
corp? How is the corporate organized?

I think it seems to be a very efficient organization for a group of smart
people putting up some money and make investment decisions together.

~~~
mtviewdave
A search of Delaware corporations for "Y Combinator" reveals a number of
Limited Partnerships and LLCs:

[https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp](https://delecorp.delaware.gov/tin/GINameSearch.jsp)

Though it's not described how they're all collectively structured/related.

------
pbiggar
Interesting that none of these are partners (all previous announcements have
been partners, I think).

Also super interesting to hire a psychologist! Founder breakups and founder
dynamics are one of the hardest things about early stage startups (as YC has
said before), so this seems an important step in trying to prevent those, and
lead to overall more successful companies and investments! I wonder how long
before every investment from will have require cofounders to go to couples
counseling like the Genius folks do.

~~~
throwawayl
The psychologist profession has a gender equality of 80% female to 20% male.
Shouldn't HN encourage diversity and hire a male psychologist instead of
furthering the gender stereotype that male are not welcome in that profession?

------
minimaxir
What content does an Editorial Director entail in the context of YC? Just the
[http://blog.ycombinator.com](http://blog.ycombinator.com) ?

~~~
pen2l
Strictly speaking, I suppose it has to do with press releases and such that
companies make. But practically speaking, the real worth Colleen provides to
YC is PR control, Colleen is an ex-TechCruncher (with the right tech news
contacts, seems she's also worked at Financial Times and GigaOM, and more),
she knows what to say and when how to say it.

~~~
robinsloan
An editorial director is a bit different from a corporate communications
person. Many/most VC firms (indeed, many/most companies in general) are now
looking to attract audiences of their own rather then rely on the eyeballs
gathered around new sites.

First Round Review is a good example:
[http://firstround.com/review/](http://firstround.com/review/)

Or, go to a16z's homepage: it's all home-grown content! The company hired
Sonal Chokshi from Wired to actually _be an editor_ \-- not a PR person.

~~~
pen2l
That is an interesting possibility, I think yes, they will do that. It's like
a more glorious version of pg's essays... except more strategically thought of
(as you would expect from a large company).

Probably doesn't hurt to have a huge network of important contacts though :),
the need arrives at unexpected times.

------
B4CKlash
An office manager with a BS in Biomedical Engineering...Wow

~~~
Kephael
Biomedical engineering Bachelor degrees frequently have poor job outcomes,
they are a few different subjects combined into one degree which leaves little
room for depth. My understanding is medical device companies would actually
prefer to hire electrical, computer, or mechanical engineering degree holders
at the undergraduate level. You also don't qualify for engineering positions
in the aforementioned engineering fields either.

~~~
pen2l
Reporting in with my own anecdote: I have totally opposite experiences.

I was at a medically-oriented place where there were a few pure EE engineers,
and there was a lot of frustration by higher-ups for the EE's being clueless
about medical things. The biomedical engineers were okay.

------
walterbell
What's involved in a "Chief of Staff" role, is it like an Operations Manager?

~~~
sandslash
Hey! Steven here :)

Chief of Staff in my particular case was mainly everything an Executive
Assistant does (administrative work, research, gatekeeper, etc) plus anything
else that came up that I could help out with.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks, I was thinking of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_McGarry](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leo_McGarry)
:)

~~~
leelin
Funny, I was more thinking [http://house-of-
cards.wikia.com/wiki/Doug_Stamper](http://house-of-
cards.wikia.com/wiki/Doug_Stamper)

sans the sketchiness, of course. :P

~~~
sandslash
Haha, I love House of Cards. And I guess you could draw some analogies :D

~~~
jayzalowitz
I vote kn0thing for the political leader from the south in this joke...

------
fitzwatermellow
Love those TC Cribs segments with Colleen! Does this mean more video content
for the Youtube channel? Though it may prove a tough beat to cover when every
founder is like "we're in stealth mode, get that camera away from here..." ;)

------
JoblessWonder
Are these jobs posted somewhere? Or are they strictly word of mouth?

------
spcoll
Congrats everyone! Glad to see more women in key roles at YC : )

------
sachinag
Is this the first non-partner investment professional at YC?

------
CrackpotGonzo
Go Amy! Turtles all the way down.

------
nphyte
More women + a psychologist + possible growth fund. YC is killing it

